# SIO - Simonds Group



## System (15 November 2014)

Simonds Group Limited (SIO) primarily consists of two integrated businesses:


Simonds Homes – one of the leading homebuilders in Australia; and
Builders Academy Australia – a specialised registered Training Organisation ("RTO") providing building and construction focused vocational education and training ("VET") courses in Australia.
http://simondsgroup.com.au


----------



## notting (27 December 2017)

Speaking of instincts - why eat small fish and their eggs, snails, worms, mollusks, small crustaceans, grass, weeds, algae, aquatic plants, aquatic roots, tadpoles, frogs, salamanders, insects, and seeds for dinner.
When you can have this?

(Thank me later.......)


----------

